

Announcing OpenShift Enterprise – an On-Premise PaaS from Red Hat - michael37
https://openshift.redhat.com/community/blogs/announcing-openshift-enterprise-paas-from-redhat

======
sickeythecat
Here's the accompanying blog post for the announcement: <http://red.ht/WtuFRJ>

------
zrail
What does this really buy you over and above installing your own OpenShift
Origin cluster?

~~~
michael37
Enterprise support, tested and validated packaged software, security and bug
fixes, stability of APIs and ABIs, certifications, and Red Hat Open Source
Assurance program.

